
8086tiny: A free PC XT-compatible virtual machine/emulator written in C - peter_d_sherman
https://www.raspberrypi.org/blog/8086tiny-free-pc-xt-emulator/
======
peter_d_sherman
Old text page about it:

[https://web.archive.org/web/20151109010757/http://www.megali...](https://web.archive.org/web/20151109010757/http://www.megalith.co.uk/8086tiny/download.html)

Probably more up-to-date github archive:

[https://github.com/adriancable/8086tiny](https://github.com/adriancable/8086tiny)

